# [SOLVED] Sony Vegas reoccuring issue



## AngelinaSkye (Apr 12, 2009)

I have Vegas Pro 9 and have a strange problem with my video playing fine in the preview screen when prerendered but when I go to actually render the video there are a few clips that are showing up as black during playback. In the timeline they appear fine and I have tried numerous times to re cut the clip and replace it which seems to work up until I notice that they have once again just rendered as blank black spots. Its not a problem with the individual clips as it is not happening to the same clips each time. 

Any Help?:4-dontkno


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Sony Vegas reoccuring issue*

I have had this happen when the clips were deleted or "busy"

make sure all other programs that might be accessing the clips are closed.

What are your render settings right now?


----------



## AngelinaSkye (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vegas reoccuring issue*

Ok I've brought some visual aides this time to help illustrate the issue.

Here is a screenshot of my render settings as well as the full timeline in the video









here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9gdsU2NnSQ

You can see that all the clips in the timeline appear fine but there are obvious black spots in the actual video.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Sony Vegas reoccuring issue*

You have that video set to private - if you want us to see it make it to unlisted and post the link, it will then be acessible to those that have the link - NOTE: that will be anyone who reads this thread.

What bitrate are you rendering out with?


----------



## AngelinaSkye (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vegas reoccuring issue*

 OMG so sorry, didn't realize I didn't change the video to public.... I thought I did at the same time as renaming it to "don't watch...."

Here are the project settings (hope thats the information u need, if not let me know)










and you should be able to see that video now. 


The unlisted option is no longer available to me unfortunately so I had no choice but to just set it to public.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Sony Vegas reoccuring issue*

I was after your export settings not project settings.

A couple of really basic things to recheck:

There are actually clips missing? - if you haven't nudged the clips up against each other completely in the timeline there will be a momentary black bit - hard to tell from your screenshot if the clips are all aligned up against each other.

You say it happens to random clips not the same ones - is there any link between the clips that do play up? eg: are they from the same source? are they a different file format to others that are stable?

When played in the project using the Vegas preview monitor it all plays fine? then before rendering is there any other steps you take?


----------



## AngelinaSkye (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vegas reoccuring issue*

Sorry to just abandon this thread but the problem seemingly fixed itself after restarting but unfortunately since then I've had other issues to deal with. Not long after that issue fixed itself I started getting a random black screen while rendering videos.

I've described the issue in more detail here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...tops-responding-a-few-times-a-day-571988.html

Pretty sure this black screen issue is hardware related which is why I've posted in the video card section but I'm open to any further input from anyone that can help with either issue of the mysterious black clips that correct themselves or the current problem


----------

